# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Minta Masukan inverter buat kolam.....

## Pratama

para suhu dan koiser ada yang sudah pernah pengalaman pake inverter DC to AC yang TBE 500 w, untuk backup mati lampu...
minta tolong komentarnya .... apakah merk ini bagus...?????   ::

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IrwanMOEB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irone78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pratama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

> om. beli inverter yg bisa charge juga. jadi system nya spt ups. lampu mati lgs nyala.
> accu penuh bisa stop.


ada gambarnya gk om mbrunta??atw cara pasangnya..

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

